# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما هي أمثل طريقة لحفظ الشاطبية والدرة في وقت يسير( 6أشهر)؟

## أبو أويس السلفي

ما هي أمثل طريقة لحفظ الشاطبية والدرة في وقت يسير( 6أشهر)؟

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

أنتظر جواب طلبة العلم والله المستعان .

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> ما هي أمثل طريقة لحفظ الشاطبية والدرة في وقت يسير( 6أشهر)؟


 
قسم عدد الأبيات المراد حفظها على الأيام

----------


## سعيد الموصلي

تحفظ كل يوم 8 أبيات و تطلب ضبطها أشد ما يكون الطلب .. عندها تحصل مرادك بإن الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابومنذر الفاخري

افضل طريقة للحفظ التوكل على الله والاستعانة به - النية الصادقة في اخلاص العمل لله - صرف القلب اثناء الحفظ عن كل الشوارد الجانبية واقباله على المراد حفظه - اختيار الوقت المناسب
وافضل الاوقات المناسبه للحفظ بعد صلاة الفجر و عقب كل صلاة فريضة
واسال الله لك التوفيق قي حفظه وزادك الله حرصا وعلو همة في الحفظ

----------


## أبو أيوب اليمني

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو همام السعدي

الشاطبية أكبر من أن تُحفــظَ في (6 أشهر) !! ... إلا من اعتكف عليها ... 

يجبُ على من يحفظ الشاطبية -وجوباً حتمياً- أن لا يُكثرَ من الحفظ في آنٍ واحدٍ ... ذاكَ خطأ عرفناه وجربناه ... بل احفظ (3) أو (5) وكررها قرابة الخمسين وفي الغد كذلك وبعده ... -وستشعر أنك أيضا بحاجة إلى مراجعة- ...

* واربطْ نفسك مع شيخٍ أو مسمعٍ...

وصية مجرب...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الشاطبية أكبر من أن تُحفــظَ في (6 أشهر) !! ... إلا من اعتكف عليها ... 
> 
> يجبُ على من يحفظ الشاطبية -وجوباً حتمياً- أن لا يُكثرَ من الحفظ في آنٍ واحدٍ ... ذاكَ خطأ عرفناه وجربناه ... بل احفظ (3) أو (5) وكررها قرابة الخمسين وفي الغد كذلك وبعده ... -وستشعر أنك أيضا بحاجة إلى مراجعة- ...
> 
> * واربطْ نفسك مع شيخٍ أو مسمعٍ...
> 
> وصية مجرب...


الله أكبر 
جزيت خيرا شيخنا أبا همام

----------

